# Need a new radiator



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Where's the best place to get a good buy on a new radiator? Mine is leaking on the floor. I had it repaired 5 years ago and now it is leaking again. I want a new 4 core 17 1/2" with Auto Trans radiator for my 67 GTO. Who are the top manufacturers of GTO Radiators in the USA? Ames, YearOne and Performance Years are way too high in my opinion.:STFU:


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my 4 core for my '67 4sp from Ames 6+years. Very satisfied.


----------



## srea76 (Jul 28, 2014)

The guy I bought my GTO from got his from NPD. That was about 2 years ago and no issues so far.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

srea76 said:


> The guy I bought my GTO from got his from NPD. That was about 2 years ago and no issues so far.


Probably all made in the same factory in China....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've ran an Afco radiator in my car for over 12 years and it works great. Paint it black and no one would know it was aluminum. They offer stamped tanks (what I run) or fabricated tanks (which do not look stock) but all are aluminum. 

afco radiator from Speedway Motors, America's Oldest Speed Shop

AFCO Racing & Performance Parts | AfcoDynaPro.com

Prices start at $200, I think I paid $250 or so through my local radiator shop. Afco also offers electric fan packages with their radiators that fit perfectly.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got mine recored with a new 4 row copper core. Only the tanks are original, but it is like a new one but more original. You cant even tell it was recored. I had it done at parthenia radiator in california. They have been there since the 60s and haven't changed.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

does anyone know if the original radiator in the 67 GTO had the drain pet *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^! on the left or the right?
Does it matter?


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I just noticed that this web page thought I was try to write a dirty word and replaced it with *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^! 
I can't help it if the drain plug is called a (I'll try spelling it as one word this time) DrainPetCock.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

:rolleyes2: You dirty dirty man....


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I bought a new high efficiency radiator from Ames performance for $529.00. It's manufactured by US Radiator in California. The Ames part number is p119amh. The US Radiator part number is 027290aanz. My old radiator which was not an original has tubes on 9/16" centers wit the drain plug on the right ( passenger side). The new radiator has tubes on 3/8" centers with the drain plug on the left side. According to USRadiator, the 3/8 will cool 20 percent better. Does any one know the correct location for the drain plug? Looks to me like it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

In case anyone is interested... I contacted Ames tech support who said that the original radiator had the DrainPetCock on the left (driver's side).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Getyourgoat said:


> Where's the best place to get a good buy on a new radiator? Mine is leaking on the floor. I had it repaired 5 years ago and now it is leaking again. I want a new 4 core 17 1/2" with Auto Trans radiator for my 67 GTO. Who are the top manufacturers of GTO Radiators in the USA? Ames, YearOne and Performance Years are way too high in my opinion.:STFU:


No one seemed to question this, so I have too. You said "leaking on the floor." I suspect you mean it is leaking on your garage floor and not the floor inside your car? If its leaking on the inside floor of your car, then that would be the heater core. Just throwing this out there.:smile2:

From what I have researched, it is not necessarily the number of rows your radiator core has but the diameter of the tubes. You can have 4 rows of small diameter tubes thinking it will cool better, when 3 rows of a larger diameter tube will actually work better. Making the spacing tighter may provide more area to the radiator (ie 20%?), but will enough air now flow through to cool any better or will the proximity of the closer tubes actually contain the heat and not transfer enough heat into the air flow? There are other considerations in keeping your engine cool, and these are found on the forums as well. 

Just sayin':thumbsup:


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

It was leaking on the garage floor. According to Ames, the "high efficiency" is supposed to cool better than the standard one that has tubes on 9/16" centers. It sounds to me like your saying I bought the wrong radiator


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Just to follow up, the high efficiency rad is still working and cooling like a champ.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Getyourgoat said:


> Just to follow up, the high efficiency rad is still working and cooling like a champ.


Excellent! Thanks for the update and your endorsement as others will be able to use this info. :thumbsup:


----------

